# Led Zepplin



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not sure this belongs here so if I put it in the wrong place, i beg pardon.

I have gone ahead and downloaded the high rez releases of the first two Zepplin albums and I have to say they are way different than their earlier cd counterparts.
The first album, release however you wish to call this, runs hot and cold. During some of the more quiet moments the sound is almost reveletory, the depth, how the recordings hang on to the reverb and decay, the excellent tracking of the drums/cymbals which are so clear as to be shocking at times. However, as things get a bit loud, the sound can slip into bright and be a bit nasty on the ears. Is it worth the $20 ? For me it is, but then again, I like the music.

The Second Zepplin release fairs much better and actually rocked my ears off...so to speak. I started the recording and did not stop listening until the whole album was done. This re release is everything the first album was only it does not err on the bright side, rather it goes to that point and stops before the sound becomes a burden. This is the way the band should sound, clear, loud, pounding, deep and exciting. I do recommend the download of the second album.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice, I love LZ. As far as I am concerned they were and may still be the best pure rock and roll band. I am the same way you are, I usually listen to the whole album once I get started. :clap:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Savjac said:


> I am not sure this belongs here so if I put it in the wrong place, i beg pardon.
> 
> I have gone ahead and downloaded the high rez releases of the first two Zepplin albums and I have to say they are way different than their earlier cd counterparts.
> The first album, release however you wish to call this, runs hot and cold. During some of the more quiet moments the sound is almost reveletory, the depth, how the recordings hang on to the reverb and decay, the excellent tracking of the drums/cymbals which are so clear as to be shocking at times. However, as things get a bit loud, the sound can slip into bright and be a bit nasty on the ears. Is it worth the $20 ? For me it is, but then again, I like the music.
> ...


I listened to the new remasterd version of Led Zep1 because I'm intimately familiar with this album. After listening to the CD version, all I can say is Jimmy Page really knew what he was doing in its original release. The differences are very subtle at best (comparing the original vinyl copy to the CD version). Their first 5 album releases were master pieces of production and very few albums rivaled the quality of these. I will NOT be buying the newly rengineered releases to replace the originals. I found that the differences to be subtle at best.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I did finally get the third Zeppelin album and it is very good, not quite what the power and glory of the second album, but I suspect it was not mean to be. There is a definite difference in levels with the down loads being a bit louder, and I found the downloads to be cleaner and much more punchy than the earlier releases, but as 3Db says, YMMV.

I truly love the slam of Bonhams drums and the forceful leading edge of Page's guitars, this new version is very nice.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Savjac said:


> I did finally get the third Zeppelin album and it is very good, not quite what the power and glory of the second album, but I suspect it was not mean to be. There is a definite difference in levels with the down loads being a bit louder, and I found the downloads to be cleaner and much more punchy than the earlier releases, but as 3Db says, YMMV.
> 
> I truly love the slam of Bonhams drums and the forceful leading edge of Page's guitars, this new version is very nice.


Do you like the sound of the live recordings in these releases? I imagine they are worlds better from the originals but they still sound distant/hall like to me.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I did not get the extended deluxe versions, so i will live without the cool stuff.
I have seen them a couple times so i just fill in with my imagination.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Savjac said:


> I did not get the extended deluxe versions, so i will live without the cool stuff.
> I have seen them a couple times so i just fill in with my imagination.


My two regrets in music.. Not seeing Led Zeppelin or Alice Copper :crying:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

You might still have a chance with one of them....maybe both.
I have not seen Alice either, bet it would be a good show.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought all three CDs in their deluxe format from Amazon on release. I have greatly enjoyed them so far, and I find them to be better than the 1994 remasters (perhaps placebo effect). But I don't mind giving a bit coin to Page, Plant, Jones and Bonham's family. It is a small tribute to a group that is provided me constant entertainment for 25 years of my life (I started listening to them when I was 15). 

If you are an LZ fan -- I think these releases are a must buy.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Just listened to the companion disk for Led Zeppelin on the way to work today -- it is very, very good. Not just a bunch of studio garbage that is poorly recorded -- but real, excellent and beautifully mixed new content.


----------



## reizuojio (Dec 18, 2014)

it is very, very good. Not just a bunch of studio garbage that is poorly recorded -- but real, excellent and beautifully mixed new content.


----------

